# does worldmark trade well?



## djp (Sep 30, 2006)

As posted earlier I have recently been on a worldmark tour and now am investigating making a purchase on the resale market. The salesman said that worldmark traded extrememly well with both rci and ii. IS this true? Could I pull Marriotts, and starwoods etc...Some examples of good trades gotten with worldmark points would be great. Am I right that 10000 is the amount to deposit for a 2br in peak season?


----------



## kapish (Oct 1, 2006)

*Worldmark has awesome trade power!*

As hunnybunney mentioned in the other thread, a lot of the knowledgeable WorldMark owners spent time at www.wmowners.com 

Take a look at this thread. It talks about a lot of really cool exchanges people got when trading their Worldmark units through II and RCI. It is really amazing to the trading power of Worldmark.

People have traded into Disney resorts, Marriotts, Westins, Four Seasons etc. Amazing!! 

Worldmark has an agreement with II and RCI. It is called a 'search first' policy. You can request an exchange with these exchange companies and you only have to relinquish your week if the exchange is confirmed! There are so many resorts around California and Nevada, and you will have lots of fun driving to these beautiful resorts. 

My favorite exchange is a week's stay in a 2 BR unit at Four Seasons Aviara. I only had to give up a 4000 week Worldmark studio! The resort is considered to be one of the best in the world!!


----------



## roadsister (Oct 1, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> As posted earlier I have recently been on a worldmark tour and now am investigating making a purchase on the resale market. The salesman said that worldmark traded extrememly well with both rci and ii. IS this true? Could I pull Marriotts, and starwoods etc...Some examples of good trades gotten with worldmark points would be great. Am I right that 10000 is the amount to deposit for a 2br in peak season?



If you don't have to travel during peak seasons (school calendar, holiday seasons) and can travel during OFF seasons, OR can travel on very short notice (within 2-3 wekks) you can pick up some great trades.  You will need to be very deligent in checking often to find them, even during off season.
And you are right, 10,000 credits will get you a 2 bedroom during peak season in most of the resorts...places of International Appeal like Orlando, Hawaii, Fiji, Mexico, Seattle, are a bit more credits.  The new Anaheim resort will probably be a bit more also and fit into the International Distinction.

I am a member of both RCI and II and have gotten some good trades, even during school recess (summer, holidays) but am seeing less and less nowadays during that time.  A lot of the great trades like the one Manoj posted are off season, or last minute....doesn't mean they weren't great (in fact I would love to have been able to travel during that time but kids in school)....It really depends on where and what time of the year you want to go....

If you have any more questions, just ask.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 1, 2006)

I've personally used my WorldMark to get the following exchanges over the past year all in 2 bedroom, 2 bath units:

Four Seasons Aviara
Four Seasons Scottsdale
Disney's Old Key West
Disney's Saratoga Spring
Marriott Grande Vista
Marriott Cypress Harbour
Hyatt Coconut Plantation

I would say it definitely is as good as advertised as a trader.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 1, 2006)

Boca,
_Great trades_....*can you tell us what weeks they were and how far out you saw them?* 
I have been looking for a couple of these but are hurricane or off season, or only give me 2 weeks before check in when I see them 

Thanks....maybe you can give me some added info too.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, let me think back.  My memory isn't very good anymore, so this is my best guess:

Four Seasons Aviara; Oct 20-27 (going next month); Confirmed in July
Four Seasons Scottsdale; Sept 10-17; confirmed in July for Flexchange
Disney's Old Key West; March 18, confirmed via Flexchange
Disney's Saratoga Spring; Feb 11, confirmed via Flexchange
Marriott Grande Vista; June 2-9, confirmed via Flexchange
Marriott Cypress Harbour; July, confirmed via Flexchange
Hyatt Coconut Plantation; Dec 3-10, 2005, August 2005 (roughly)

Don't let the Flexchange fool you.  I see all of the sightings that various posters make regarding Disney's and Four Seasons.  The only sightings I couldn't see that I wanted were Marriott's and Starwoods that had owner exclusive periods.

Those exchanges cost me 40,000 credits.  My maintenance fee is about $.04/credit, excluding cost of capital.  So, total cost was $1600 + 7*135 + 2*95 (for Disney) = $2735 or $390/week.  Not bad for these prime time names in timesharing.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 1, 2006)

Not bad at all - I can see some occasionally too but got that school thing going on for these dates.

You are one lucky guy, I gotta admit, especially the Disney Old Key West...that is a great time of the year I heard.

I have seen a lot of Marriott for Palm Springs (August there is hotter than hell) and off season in Colorado and Marriott in Tahoe (Oct) but that darn school thing again. That's why I say if you aren't tied to a school schedule or can go short notice for flexchange ya got it made!


----------

